# Diabetes UK in the North of England Virtual Meet up



## Lindyk (Jul 7, 2021)

Join our Friends of the North virtual meet-up

On 21 July we’ll be getting together we’ll be bringing together friends across the North affected by diabetes for a virtual meet up and we’d love for you to be there!

The evening event, which will run from 7.30pm until 9pm will be an opportunity to hear about everything Diabetes UK are doing across the region, how you can get involved and what support and information we have to offer.

We know that lots of people have joined our ‘Your Friends in the North’ Facebook group since it was launched in 2020 and this is your opportunity to connect with the Diabetes UK North of England team as well as each other.

It won’t just be presentations either, we’ll have ‘break-out’ sessions and discussions happening throughout the night.

*To register click here:* https://friendsofthenorth.eventbrite.co.uk

If you would like to speak to one of our helpline team who will be available on the evening, or if you have any questions please contact Evie: evie.kinghorn@diabetes.org.uk


----------

